# Pepper Soup



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pepper's poop boots are like cement! And the things she does to that wheel are unholy. :shock: We HAD to give her a bath. She hated it, of course. But sort of settled down afterwards. I think the bath was scarier that we are. :lol:

Here are pictures of our adventure...









Look at that grip she has on me! And the devil horns!








Eyeing the rubber ducky - it's not HIS fault!








Close up  








Getting rinsed off








Afterward. She's all dried off & cuddled out. Notice the devil horns. And the last little bit of remaining poop boot. No matter how hard we tried, it just wouldnt' come off. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: That first picture is all too familiar! After every bathtime with Lily, I end up with little red furrows all over my hands and lower arms from her trying to claw her way out of the evil water. Pepper's adorable and I LOVE the little devil horns!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: Her eyes in that first pic!! :lol: 

I'm laughing too hard to type...sigh...so funny it's happening to YOU. :lol: 

Snarf is looking down and laughing at you, too, and whispering 'payback's a %$#&^'.

BAHAHAHAHA :lol: :twisted:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww, Pepper Soup! I love it! :lol: In that second picture it looks like she's thinking "Mr. Duck! Save me! Send for backup!" 

Glad she's settling in nicely - as evidenced by the extremely poopy wheel! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Pepper's adorable and I LOVE the little devil horns!


  I'm kinda fond of them myself.


MissC said:


> :lol: Her eyes in that first pic!! :lol:
> 
> I'm laughing too hard to type...sigh...so funny it's happening to YOU. :lol:
> Snarf is looking down and laughing at you


I'm changing her name to JoJo Peppercorn Snarfette 
Don't laught too hard...remember, whoever gets the LAST laugh wins. Little Miss Huff & Pop doesn't stand a chance. We're gonna love & cuddle her until she gives up.  (That's the plan anyway. :roll: )


cylaura said:


> Awwww, Pepper Soup! I love it! :lol: In that second picture it looks like she's thinking "Mr. Duck! Save me! Send for backup!"
> 
> Glad she's settling in nicely - as evidenced by the extremely poopy wheel! :lol:


Seriously, I don't know how she does it - but she gets poop all over the BACK of the wheel. :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hhaa Pepper is so adorable! she looks so fluffy in the last photo


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol! That is adorable! I love her horns! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehehe those pics are so funny and adorable!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love those devil horns!!!!!1


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. That's the sort I look I sometimes get from Norman when it's time for a foot bath. He always gives me this "but what did I do to deserve this?!" look. :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Devil horns! =D So funny!

Bathtime, the most dreaded of times.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: What a little stinker!! JoJo Peppercorn Snarfette is too cute for words.

And I have to say... those devil horns seem to fit her well so far!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so glad I saw this thread, great pics  I was just wondering how Pepper was doing.


----------

